
ATT CEO: Consumers Need an Internet Bill of Rights - jkuria
https://www.attpublicpolicy.com/consumer-broadband/consumers-need-an-internet-bill-of-rights/
======
ocdtrekkie
The highlight difference is that the letter specifies "all internet
companies". Net neutrality is about protecting tech companies from having to
compete with ISPs. Most tech companies are opposed to laws protecting privacy
and opposing censorship... if they apply to tech companies.

------
TokyoKid
Counter-intelligence.

